# أنظمة الري الحديثة



## وريث القيسين (16 مارس 2011)

*أنظمة الري الحديثة*

*المادة العلمية : دكتور / حلمي **محمد عيد / نشرة رقم 680 لسنة 2001** .*

*مقدمة*
*أنظمة الري الحديثة هي تلك الأنظمة التي تستخدم في ري الأراضي بالمناطق**الصحراوية و هذه الأراضي عادة ما تكون رملية كما أنها غالبا ما تكون غير مستوية**السطح**. *
*و تشمل هذه الأنظمة نظام الري بالرش و نظام الري بالتنقيط*
*أولا : الري بالرش*
*و الري بالرش هو أحد أنظمة الري الحديثة و التي تستخدم لرى المناطق الصحراوية**ذات الأرض الرملية و التي لا تستطيع الإحتفاظ بالماء لمدة طويلة، حيث إن تطبيق نظام**الري بالغمر يسبب فقد الكثير منها مما ينتج عنه إهدار مياه الري، هي مناسبة أيضا في**ري الأراضي التي تروى بالرفع من الآبار الارتوازية. و في هذه الطريقة يلزم دفع**المياه من مصادرها المختلفة بإستخدام موتورات مناسبة القوة في شبكة مواسير من **الحديد المجلفن أو البلاستيك** ( P.V.C) **تتناقص أقطار هذه المواسير تدريجيا كلما**تباعدت عن مصادر المياه و تقسم هذه المواسير إلي خطوط رئيسية و أخرى فرعية و يثبت**على المواسير العريضة (الفرعية) رايزرز متوالية على أبعاد ثابتة تختلف حسب نظام**تصميم الشبكة، و حسب نوع النظام من شبكات الري بالرش و ينتهي كل رايزر بفونيه رش** (**نوزل) يختلف تصرفها/ساعة حسب الشركة المصنعة و المسافة بين الرشاشات، و نوع نظام**الري بالرش المستخدم**. *
*أنواع أنظمة الري بالرش** :*
*-1 **الري بالرش النقالى** : *
*1. **الري بالرش النقالى اليدوي : حيث يتم نقل الخطوط الفرعية من خط لآخر كلما تم ري **الأول تم نقله للآخر و هكذا و يتم ذلك يدويا**. *
*2. **الري بالرش النقالى على عجل متدحرج**. *
*3. **الري بالرش النقالى بالمدفع المتنقل : و يحتوى على رشاش واحد يدفع الماء **لمسافات بعيدة نسبيا**. *





*




*

*الري بالرش النقالى على عجل متدحرج*




*



*

*الري بالرش النقالى بالمدفع* 

*الري بالرش دائم الحركة** : *
*1. **الري بالرش المحوري العادي :الرشاشات في مستوى مرتفع ترسب الماء في صورة**مخروطية قاعدتها على سطح الأرض**. *
*2. **الري بالرش المحوري الليبا : الرشاشات مثبتة في أطراف خراطيم متدلية و قريبة من**سطح الأرض لتقليل تأثير الرياح الشديدة**. *



*



*

*الري بالرش دائم الحركة*

*-3 **الري بالرش الثابت** : *
*هذه الشبكة ثابتة و موزعة حسب التصميم**على مسافات يتم تحديدها أثناء الإنشاء و هي عادة تكون 9×9 أو 12×12 أو 15×15 أو** 18×18 **و غيرها من الأبعاد**. *




*



*


*الري بالرش الثابت*


*مميزات الري بالرش** :*
*1. **يناسب الإستخدام في الأراضي الصحراوية الرملية عالية النفاذية و التي تفقد مياه**الري بسرعة**. *
*2. **يسبب وفرة في الأرض حيث لا يحتاج لإنشاء القنوات و البتون**. *
*3. **لا تحتاج الأرض إلي تسوية لذا فهي مناسبة للأراضي الصحراوية و حتى إذا كانت غير**مستوية السطح**. *
*4. **لا ينتج عن إستخدامه إنحراف للتربة كما هو الحال في الري بالغمر**. *
*5. **لا يحتاج إلي عمالة كثيرة**. *
*6. **يمكن إضافة الأسمدة و المبيدات من خلال مياه الري بالرش**. *
*7. **يناسب الري من الآبار الإرتوازية**. *
*8. **يوفر الماء حيث إن متوسط كفاءة الري لهذا النظام هي 75** %. *




*



الرى بالرش المحورى (حركة عريضة)*














*الرى بالرش **المحورى (حركة عريضة)* 

*عيوب نظام الري بالرش** :*
*1. **إرتفاع تكاليف إقامة الشبكة**. *
*2. **يحتاج إلي عمالة ذات خبرة خاصة في أعمال التشغيل و الصيانة**. *
*3. **ينتج عن إستخدامها تركيز الأملاح بالقطاع السطحي للأرض**. *
*4. **إنخفاض تجانس توزيع المياه بالمقارنة بنظام الري بالغمر و خصوصا في حالة إشتداد**سرعة الرياح**. *
*5. **و مرفق عدد من النماذج يمكنك الرجوع إليها و ذلك لأنواع مختلفة من نظم الري**بالرش المذكورة**. *

*



*


*الرى بالرش المحورى*

*



*
*الرى بالرش المتنقل بالجر*


*ثانيا : الري بالتنقيط*
*و في هذا النظام تضاف مياه**الري على شكل قطرات مائية أسفل النباتات مباشرة، و تحت ضغط منخفض من خلال شبكة ري**خاصة تنتهي بنقاطات لخروج مياه الري منها بهذا الشكل. و تتم عمليات الري بهذا**النظام على فترات قصيرة و بكميات محدودة و على فترات تطول أو تقصر تبعا لمرحلة نمو**النبات و موسم نموه (محصول شتوي أو محصول صيفي**). *
*و النظام يشبه لحد كبير نظام الري بالرش، من حيث وجود وحدة قوى لضخ مياه الري من**مصدر المياه إلي داخل شبكة نقل و توزيع للمياه داخل الحقل (عبارة عن خطوط مواسير**رئيسية و فرعية و هذه الأخيرة تكون من البولي إيثيلين و ذات أقطار صغيرة و مثبت**عليها نقاطات موزعة على مسافات تختلف بإختلاف نوع المحصول و مسافة زراعته أو توزيعه**بالحقل**). *
*و هو مزود بفلاتر قرب وحدة التحكم الرئيسية، هذه الفلاتر إما أن تقتصر على النوع**الشبكي في حالة إذا ما كان مصدر المياه هو الآبار الإرتوازية أو يضاف فلتر رملي إلي**جانب الفلتر الشبكي في حالة إستخدام مياه الترع أو الخزانات السطحية. و تتضمن هذه**النشرة عرض لعدد من النماذج لشبكات الري بالتنقيط المقترحة للإستخدام في هذا المجال**لخدمة المزارعين أو صغار المستثمرين**. *





*



*
*نموذج عام لشبكة رى بالتنقيط*



*رسم تخطيطى لشبكة رى بالتنقيط لمساحة 5 افدنة*

*



*
*رسم تخطيطى لشبكة رى بالتنقيط*
*بيانات الرسم التخطيطى لشبكة الرى بالتنقيط** : *
*1.**بلر*
*2.**محبس*
*3.**الخط الناقل قطر110مم*
*4.**خط رئيسى 90مم*
*5.**خط تحت رئيسى 75مم*
*6.**الخراطيم العريضة 16مم*
*7.**نقاطات على مسافات 50سم*


*مميزات نظام الري بالتنقيط** :*
*§ **تناسب الأراضي الرملية الصحراوية و لا تحتاج إلي تسوية**. *
*§ **توفير مياه الري بسبب نقص الفواقد مما يزيد من كفاءة الري و هي أعلى الأنظمة من**حيث الكفاءة**. *
*§ **تؤدى إلي رفع كفاءة الإستفادة من الأسمدة الكيماوية المضافة من خلال مياه الري**نتيجة لقلة ماء الصرف**. *
*§ **ينتج عن تنظيم الري و رفع كفاءة الأسمدة المضافة زيادة إنتاجية وحدة المساحة من**الأرض مع المحافظة على البيئة بمنع غسيل الأسمدة و توصيلها إلي المياه الجوفية**. *
*§ **تزداد الإنتاجية أيضا بسبب عدم إستقطاع مساحة من الأرض في عمل مساقي للرى**. *
*§ **توفير العمالة بسبب نقص الحشائش و لكون الري و التسميد يتمان من خلال مياه الري**بالشبكة**. *
*§ **تمكن من إستخدام مياه ري ذات ملوحة مرتفعة نسبيا**. *
*§ **مياه الصرف فيها محدودة للغاية و قد لا توجد حاجة للصرف**. *
*§ **تناسب جميع الأشجار و محاصيل الخضر و المحاصيل الحقلية التي تزرع متباعدة**. *
*عيوب نظام الري بالتنقيط** :*
*§ **تكاليف إنشاء الشبكة مرتفعة و قد لا تتوافر للعديد من المزراعين**. *
*§ **يكثر في هذه الشبكات مشاكل إنسداد النقاطات و الحاجة إلي إستبدال الخراطيم**التالفة لأسباب متعددة**. *
*§ **تحتاج إلي عمالة فنية و مدربة**. *
*§ **لا تنجو من مشاكل تراكم الأملاح و خصوصا في حالة الأشجار و حول حواف حلقات الري**المحيطة بها و الذي يتطلب ضرورة كشط هذه الطبقة بين حين و آخر للتخلص من الأملاح **الضارة**.*

مجهود . . د.هشام الطيب





... وريثكـ


----------



## وائل001122 (16 مارس 2011)

*استفسار بسيط*

ايهما افضل الرى المحورى ام :78::63:الرى بالرش وما هى تكاليف كل نوع من انواع الرى وما هى مميزاته وما هى عيوبه


----------



## يحيى العمري (17 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكر يالطيب


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريغة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ ورث لموضوعة المفيد......

اما بنسبة للاخ وائل 001122...

الري المحوري افضل بكثير عن الآخر

والتكلفة للمحوري سعر البرج الواحد 15500 ريال س والسنتر القاعدة 11500 ريال س جديد

وعليك باقي الحسبة .

واي استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ وريث


----------



## alin91 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة بس ممكن تتعمق اريد اعرف كيفية تصميم منظومة ري بالرش


----------



## القرعاوي2 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جراك الله خيرا


----------



## ندى اسامة (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azizzizo (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك عالمجهود الرائع بس فى خطأ فى صور الشرح .. تظهر بدلا منها شجرة كاكاو :7:


----------



## فقيه العرب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

التنقيط افضل وافور


----------



## mustafa altahir (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
احب استفسر عن كيفية حساب كمية المياه اللازمة لري النباتات
وشكرا


----------



## فنى تركيب اجهزه رى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

والله الموضوع 10 على 10 
كنت محتاج موضوع شرح كيف هذا 
ــــــــــــــــــ
واى حدا هنا محتاج اى معلومه 
عن كيفيه تركيب اجهزه الرى المحورى 
البيرس ــ الزيماتك ــ الفالى 
انا موجود وفى الخدمه فى اى وقت 
وهذا حسابى على الفيس 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000890581319
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## saad_srs (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شمس سلام (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

